# Maristar 150w MH/T5 sale



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Good prices on 24" Maristar units,

http://www.premiumaquatics.com/Merc...Code=SL-C-250402&Category_Code=SunlightSilver


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

BTW, I think these are reduced because the new maristar unit is coming out.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Some bad pictures of the new fixture. The thing that suprised me was the size of the ballast.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

That is a really sweet fixture. 

I see what you mean about that ballast its pretty massive. 

Does the pendant get annoying shining all over the room? I love the look but I am afraid the light spill would get annoying.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

That ballast looks typical for a MH setup. Look around for Icecap ballasts and similar...


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> Does the pendant get annoying shining all over the room?


Thats one of the main reasons I got it, I love the refractions off the water. The MH is a lot more natural looking.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

It does make the tank look wonderful. I was just wondering if, when viewing it every day, the stray light would be annoying.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I've noticed that the newer models have design features to eliminate the stray light. I haven't really had a chance to enjoy the new fixture so we'll see if it is bothersome this weekend.


----------

